# What a waste :(



## twoclones (Jul 19, 2012)

I finally decided to get this project out of the way. The customer delivered a 42" diameter, 9'+ long Black Walnut log about 3 months ago asking for a bear to put at his cabin in the mountains. We had originally agreed on a price but after he dropped this massive log on my property, he informed me his wife wouldn't give him the money.  

After a lot of his whining, I agreed to block out a bear for a fraction of the original price. This is now 8' tall and ready to detail. I would have made more profit if I'd bought the log and put 40 hours into making a great piece. Instead, the client gets his bear for his cabin and I get some of my log yard back.

Since the photo, I have rounded out some things and given it a nose...


----------



## swift4me (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice work, but there are alot of nice gunstocks in that bear. You were awfully kind to accommodate him... and his wife.

Pete


----------



## discounthunter (Jul 22, 2012)

"my wife wont give me the money." loose translation" i dont have any money give me it for free"


----------



## zacker (Sep 12, 2012)

if it were me and my "wife said no money for you" I would have lied to you and said, "I was gonna do it but I had something got in the way (my wife..hee hee hee) and now i dont have the money" lol why would he want to waste that awesome chunk of wood on a carving, (not that the carving is a waste, its actually going to be beautiful) but in general, it would have been better to use a less expensive wood like maple no? Save the log to have milled into slabs and make cabin furniture or sell them or something. Just my thoughts. I bet the bear looks awesome when dont though.


----------



## twoclones (Sep 12, 2012)

*Waving Goodbye*

They hauled the big bear away without offering money to have him detailed. Here the bear is standing on the lift gate and leaning against the truck bed. He was hauled this way because they didn't have a way to stand him up where he was to be delivered.


----------



## brokenbudget (Sep 12, 2012)

i would have told the guy to pound sand. i realize this is a hobby, but that doesn't mean you need to be out of pocket for somebody else.


----------



## twoclones (Sep 12, 2012)

brokenbudget said:


> i would have told the guy to pound sand. i realize this is a hobby, but that doesn't mean you need to be out of pocket for somebody else.



Hobby? I work 6 days every week at either carving, collecting logs, maintaining equipment or selling my carvings.  

Not much out of pocket as it was his log which he delivered and removed the carving. My biggest investment was in muscle power from carving with the ms-660.


----------



## Stayalert (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like the truck they are driving is for sale...Maybe they were taking a test drive and after the delivery take it back and say "wrong color".....I don't think I've ever seen a walnut tree that big. Karma will pay you back for the loss on this one.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 20, 2012)

Either that bear was heavy as hell or that truck had a problem , looks like its sagging wagon there , and the bear is prolly worth more then the truck :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 20, 2012)

I would love to have a 9 ft bear at my house just like that with a mailbox in his hand , priceless to see the mailman slam dunking my mail daily , man I just had a brain fart that has now blossomed into a idea :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ShermanC (Oct 21, 2012)

*It might be a waste but your skill got polished. It will pay off later.*



twoclones said:


> I finally decided to get this project out of the way. The customer delivered a 42" diameter, 9'+ long Black Walnut log about 3 months ago asking for a bear to put at his cabin in the mountains. We had originally agreed on a price but after he dropped this massive log on my property, he informed me his wife wouldn't give him the money.
> 
> After a lot of his whining, I agreed to block out a bear for a fraction of the original price. This is now 8' tall and ready to detail. I would have made more profit if I'd bought the log and put 40 hours into making a great piece. Instead, the client gets his bear for his cabin and I get some of my log yard back.
> 
> Since the photo, I have rounded out some things and given it a nose...


Nice work I must say. If that customer ever brings you work again you will know to insist on a 75% deposit and COD the balance or no delivery. You deserve customers who appreciate your talent and will be forthright aout doing business.


----------



## woodhappy (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice work. I can imagine how the bear in your work now. But .. the owner .. so waste! Poor bear.


----------



## ShermanC (Nov 18, 2012)

*How is the bear looking now, four months since this thread began?*

This thread has been fun to follow up on and show to my buddies. Curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back. Wondering if "two clones" did anything more to it. 

Seven years ago when the tree service biz was sorta' slow I pondered whether to buy an Echo carving saw to make some side money but the price kept the money in my wallet. It looks like learning to carve a tree into a sculpture would be challenging, fun and maybe profitable. I have seen some outstanding carved pieces on the web guessing that to be good it needs to be practiced often. What do ya' say?

Sherm


----------



## twoclones (Nov 18, 2012)

treetopguy2028 said:


> This thread has been fun to follow up on and show to my buddies. Curiosity killed the cat but satisfaction brought him back. Wondering if "two clones" did anything more to it.



I have not even seen the bear again since they hauled it away. However, I talked with a friend of the customer and learned that the guy tried working on it himself. Apparently he tried to put hair on the bear, using a grinder, and reported to his breakfast buddies that it's harder to do than he expected.


----------



## Sprint60 (Jan 1, 2013)

Beautiful. I wouldn't be able to sleep at night having "stiffed" someone like that; it may be only time but a man has to eat. I can't imagine using a 660 to carve with. What bar & chain do you carve with on that saw?


----------



## twoclones (Jan 1, 2013)

Sprint60 said:


> I can't imagine using a 660 to carve with. What bar & chain do you carve with on that saw?



32" bar with square ground chisel chain.


----------

